

Synthetic Life (The End of the Information Age) - kingkawn
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/church_venter09/church_venter09_index.html

======
csbartus
Why "the end of the information age"? Edge.org sells well without the extra
hype.

In fact this is the beginning of a new age where digital, spiritual and
biological mashups will augment reality.

You are already feeding the machine with your spirit through memes. When your
biological id uploaded will met your brain the resulting mashup will be very
similar to you at this current moment.

After collecting enough Life Experience Credits you can download (one of
yours, or perhaps some of your friends) digital doppelganger back to your body
... Or maybe into some of your friends body.

Then you won't know who you are and where, in which universe are you living.
Your ego will completelly disappear so you'll become immortal.

The web after all is a good place for both of us, the only concern is to have
a good UPS to not get interrupted during up- and downloads

